# Leopard gecko + Mini mealworms



## AntonS47 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

I just wondered how many mini mealworms i should be feeding my young leopard gecko. I've only had her for a week now and she eats 10 mealies a day, is this okay?

Thanks


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

AntonS47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wondered how many mini mealworms i should be feeding my young leopard gecko. I've only had her for a week now and she eats 10 mealies a day, is this okay?
> 
> Thanks


*If the Leo is young and still growing would feed as much as they want to eat i don't limit any of mine while they are growing they have a bowl of mini meal worms at all times and small dubia roaches few times a week i increase the size of livefood as they grow.*
* obviously the diet of an adult is very different.*


----------



## AntonS47 (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for the advice, does it matter if you feed in the day or night?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

AntonS47 said:


> thanks for the advice, does it matter if you feed in the day or night?


*No it doesn't matter really like i say i use a meal worm bowl which i refill every other day for hatch lings and juveniles with fresh gut loaded and supplemented mini or standard meal worms even though the food is available all day they still tend to feed more in the evening when they are most active.*


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You will always get good Leo advice from Yellrat. I think it is important to say this - public forums are just that - and any idiot can reply.


----------

